# Contact details for prospective members?



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

How do people contact the forum admin if they are having problems trying to register on here?

There is no way to access the PM system till registered and above x post count.

There is no email address listed for the forum admin members in any of their signatures.

There are no email addresses listed in the forum welcome post.

There are no email addresses listed in any of the forum rules sections.

Basically if you try to register and run into a problem, be it trying to use a banned email service (eg gmail), or if you never receive an activation email which is most of the time, you basically cannot contact anyone to get help.

Thoughts?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As you know, since the TTOC withdraw administration support of the TT Forum the job of administration has been carried on by myself, the moderator team and Tyre Forums. We will of course help with any member problem that you come across and pass onto us, so support contact can still be channelled through the club if it wishes to help as before.

Alternatively I've set up an email contact address *ttforum @ mail.com* which is independent of the forum server which can be useful when members have trouble with blocked IPs etc. I'll look into adding it at the end of the outgoing registration message or make use of the webmaster address. Thank you for your helpful suggestion.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Spot on John, just gives us somewhere to direct people to who come via the club for help with forum registration issues as we seem to be getting an increasing amount.

Thanks.

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

John-H said:


> As you know, since the TTOC withdraw administration support of the TT Forum the job of administration has been carried on by myself, the moderator team and Tyre Forums. We will of course help with any member problem that you come across and pass onto us, so support contact can still be channelled through the club if it wishes to help as before.
> 
> Alternatively I've set up an email contact address *ttforum @ mail.com* which is independent of the forum server which can be useful when members have trouble with blocked IPs etc. I'll look into adding it at the end of the outgoing registration message or make use of the webmaster address. Thank you for your helpful suggestion.


Great suggestion John.

On most forums we have a contact us option at the top or bottom of the page where people can send us emails about any issues they might have while registering on the forum. If you need any help setting that up john, please create a thread in the Team to VS section of the forum and myself or another team member will assist you.

Thanks

~ dm, community support


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

A simple and easy to find 'Contact Us' button sounds a much better solution


----------

